

Warren Buffet on Bitcoin (p.24) - d-k
http://fm.cnbc.com/applications/cnbc.com/resources/editorialfiles/2014/03/03/2014-03-03%20Ask%20WarrenBuffett%20complete%20transcript.pdf

======
ck2
It's one or two sentences.

BECKY: _You know, I 've been meaning to ask you your opinion about bitcoin.
What do you think of it?_

BUFFETT: _It 's not a currency. I mean, you know, it does not meet the test of
a currency. I wouldn't be surprised if it's not around in ten or 20 years._

